# regional red investigated by fda



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/fda-investigation-orijen-t7363341.html?p=1964653740


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PLEASE check your facts, and do NOT post misinformation. 
Orijen is NOT being "investigated" by the FDA. A consumer has made a complaint about orijen to the FDA, and the FDA called that store to see if there were any more complaints. There is a HUGE difference. 
ONE complaint on a dog food is not reason for concern. I'm sure dog food companies receive "my dog has diarrhea/ vomiting and I blame you" emails all the time. Even the OP on that forum said they have no idea if there's a real investigation or not. This is a simple case of a consumer getting their feathers ruffled and pointing fingers at a company because that's what people do, and then someone jumping to FALSE conclusions, and spreading misinformation across the web. 

SO please, before you post a copy and paste thread, title it APPROPRIATELY and do not go for shock value.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

did u read the thread...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes. 
One consumer. 
One complaint. 
One phone call. 
Hardly an "investigation"
My bet is that since the dramatic consumer contacted the FDA, they made a simple call to see if there were any other complaints. There were not. case closed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

u didnt read the thread...
why dont u read it all,before saying my post is misinformation?
still a call from fda is still an investigation


heres a quote you should look at ...

''
I've had dealings with Eagle Pack, Natura, Wellness, and those companies put you on hold and answer in minutes ..... the way it should be. When Champion pet did return my call I was left a message to make sure I soaked his food before feeding.... I always do that...when I told them of the mold growing on the food I never heard from them again... but I have from the FDA ...so I guess they got a lot of complaints. ''

''I figured it was not just Satch who was vomiting because quite a few members have reported vomiting eating Orijen, as I read a lot of food threads on Fire Hydrant section as well as this page. So I called the FDA reporting center... They collect data and see if there are other pattens and complaints using data received from across the nation. They told me that this summer has had a high amount of food reports... Where it ends up ? Who knows.... I just won't buy any Canadian products anymore ... They don't have any type of food control, inspections, and let owners do as they please.The USA is bad, but Canada is worse.''


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> u didnt read the thread...


*sigh* it's 1am. I will RE READ the dang thread. 
But I did a google for consumer complaints on Orijen. NOTHING recent, or of merit, aside from this guy on this forum.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> *sigh* it's 1am. I will RE READ the dang thread.
> But I did a google for consumer complaints on Orijen. NOTHING recent, or of merit, aside from this guy on this forum.


u reply fast, i updated my last post


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> heres a quote you should look at ...
> 
> ''
> I've had dealings with Eagle Pack, Natura, Wellness, and those companies put you on hold and answer in minutes ..... the way it should be. When Champion pet did return my call I was left a message to make sure I soaked his food before feeding.... I always do that...when I told them of the mold growing on the food I never heard from them again... but I have from the FDA ...so I guess they got a lot of complaints. ''
> ...


I read that. A lot of people complain about vomiting with a lot of foods. 
ANY time there's a thread posted here "what about XXXfood" there will be some "oh, my dog did great" and some "my dog had liquid poo and vomited so I switched" responses. fact of life. 
Nowhere does it say "there were a high amount of similar reports about THIS food"
No. 
They said there were a lot of complaints this summer. 
There's a lot of complaints every summer. 


I'm not sure what makes you think that this is anything more than it really is. Even the OP used terms like "i think" "I don't know" "I guess"


Is this a case of poor customer service? Absolutely. Perhaps ONE BAG of molded food? Sure. 
A big deal? No. 
SO many variables. 
That bag could have been punctured, and in a moist place at the store, allowing mold to grow, which is actually quite likely.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

In the spirit of full disclosure, come on...you have to fess up. You constantly take jabs at Orijen/Acana. 

Do you just get pissed at us for jabbing at Diamond produced foods? 

There is a pretty strong consensus among most of us that Champion is the elite in Dry Kibble. You are about the only dissenting opinion. 

You are certainly entitled, I'd just like to hear why. 

I know you hang onto the irradiation incident in Australia but from what I've read that was more about Australian Regulators than Champion.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Do we have to worry now about Champion Pet foods too...??

I just started the Acana 2-3 weeks ago..My dog is fine, but I don't want any long term problems either...
I was hoping that this was an honest, trustworthy company...

I, like many, need my Wilbur to be healthy and alive for many many many many years....

Why does this have to be so hard...?
Every time money is involved, bad things happen !!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

lancewil27 said:


> Do we have to worry now about Champion Pet foods too...??
> 
> I just started the Acana 2-3 weeks ago..My dog is fine, but I don't want any long term problems either...
> I was hoping that this was an honest, trustworthy company...
> ...


you should spend your time worried about a car accident instead of this. Far greater probability. 

Seriously, I'm not being a smartass. The probability of anything bad happening to Wilbur from Acana or Orijen is millions to one.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lancewil27 said:


> Do we have to worry now about Champion Pet foods too...??


In short: no dog food company is 100% reliable. 
BUT, Champion is the safest of them all as it stands. 
This is not anything to get worked up about.
Just a consumer being a tad bit dramatic.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

And who really knows what could have happened to that bag of food, could the OP have kept it in his garage when it was a sweltering heat wave and have gotten a little damp on the bottom because he put it next to the fridge or freezer. These are all things that are variables when dealing with a high protein dogfood. 

We all know to keep our bags out of the heat sources, but do other people?


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> And who really knows what could have happened to that bag of food, could the OP have kept it in his garage when it was a sweltering heat wave and have gotten a little damp on the bottom because he put it next to the fridge or freezer. These are all things that are variables when dealing with a high protein dogfood.
> 
> We all know to keep our bags out of the heat sources, but do other people?


*No they don't!!! * I am amazed at how much_ I __didn't_ know about dog food!!! Honestly - every time I come in here I learn more and I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart! 

I must admit I used to keep my dog (& cat) food in the barn along with the chicken feed, horse feed, etc... Yes, I've seen food get moldy! Now you would think I would have enough sense to realize that wasn't best. I guess sometimes you need a smack upside the head  - now I keep it in the house.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree with whiteleo, its impossible to tell, its likely that the bag was punctured during shipment or maybe not stored in airtight container, especially considering the fact that champion pet food extrudes their kibble at a lower temperature to preserve more nutrients, it will go stale much faster then regular kibble so their food should be consumed within the printed period and stored in a proper container. 
Considering that its only one person complaining, is hardly a cause for alarm.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I keep kibble in the freezer. Always have. If you have a large enough space for a bag, it's the best way to store it, in my opinion. Keeps fresher longer and the dog doesn't care if it's frozen.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure, come on...you have to fess up. You constantly take jabs at Orijen/Acana.
> 
> ...


i didnt post that thread. besides thee op of that thread explains exactly what happened with the radiation issue..the same thing ive tried eplaining time and time again.

another thing ive noticed is that orijen and acan never return my phone calls or emails,and apparently its true on that site.

also canidae isnt a diamond food =p


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> you should spend your time worried about a car accident instead of this. Far greater probability.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not being a smartass. The probability of anything bad happening to Wilbur from Acana or Orijen is millions to one.


what about salty dogs dogs getting greasy hair and gas? i hear this a lot.

where do u guys dump ur kibble? what exactly is an airttight tub? is it just a rubber maid container for 7 bucks?/ right now i leave it in a widely opened bag.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> where do u guys dump ur kibble? what exactly is an airttight tub? is it just a rubber maid container for 7 bucks?/ right now i leave it in a widely opened bag.


Amazon.com: vittles vault


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what exactly is an airttight tub?


You can't beat vittle vaults...

Amazon.com: Vittles Vault 40-Pound Stackable: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> another thing ive noticed is that orijen and acan never return my phone calls or emails,and apparently its true on that site.


I've reached them with questions and gotten a response within two days. 
Don't expect instant gratification. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> also canidae isnt a diamond food =p


Alright, in addition to the spellcheck function, can we get a fact check function?
Canidae IS made by diamond.
Fan of misinformation, are we?



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what about salty dogs dogs getting greasy hair and gas? i hear this a lot.


And I hear of more dogs having mushy stools on Canidae than good stools. 
I hear of vomiting issues with Wellness.
Not every food will sit well with every dog. It's a simple case of that food didn't agree with that dog.
Grissom did horrible on Innova, Wellness, Evo, California Natural, and Canidae. What about that? should we put all those under investigation?



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> where do u guys dump ur kibble? what exactly is an airttight tub? is it just a rubber maid container for 7 bucks?/ right now i leave it in a widely opened bag.


an airtight tub is a complicated contraption. It is a container. And it's airtight. 
You can get them at pet stores, rubbermaid makes a good one. Vittles Vaults are really good quality. 
Amazon.com: Vittles Vault 40-Pound Stackable: Kitchen & Dining
A "widely opened bag" is a poor way to store dog food. A container is a good investment. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh woops, didn't see that Ania's Mommy already mentioned vittle vaults!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is one reason I feed raw, I just dont trust any pet food company after Menu Foods. Even those who werent involved, it only takes one to ruin it for all. 

I do have to say that Champion pet foods is a great company. I used to feed it to Lincoln and that was the one food he did good on, but it is to pricey here and raw was cheaper. My little dog is eating Acana and Orijen on her rotation and I havent had any issues.

They cannot say how the bag was stored so that has to be a factor as well.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> another thing ive noticed is that orijen and acan never return my phone calls or emails,and apparently its true on that site.


They probably think YOU are prank calling them LOL


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vittles vaults are the best, been using them for years.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Amazon.com: vittles vault





malluver1005 said:


> You can't beat vittle vaults...
> 
> Amazon.com: Vittles Vault 40-Pound Stackable: Kitchen & Dining


thans i will look into that.


CorgiPaws said:


> I've reached them with questions and gotten a response within two days.
> Don't expect instant gratification.
> 
> 
> ...



i wasnt expecting instant gratification. the numerous times ive called and left very professional messages,ive gotten no responses at all. im glad your experience was different,but mine was not up to par.

canidae is not made by diamond. stop spouting that trash. its manufactured by them yes,but it is still not as diamond like as totw,or chicken soup. it is manufactured by them but it is not a diamond made food,and trying to insult me for giving it isnt classy...especially when their customer service kills orijens.(in my case)

no need to be sarcastic in ur last post either. an airtight tub is a complicated contraption??? its easy to be insulting when u have the power to ban me if i react...


u yell at me for posting threads like this,but would u rather me not keep updated info on companies? even high up companies fall down to earth, if noone was monitoring evo and posted about it..and just assumed they're honest wed have no idea p and g now owns them. feed orijen all u want..i wont. and ive seen numerous complaints about this food all over the internet...so maybe ur google isnt working 

and YOU are right spell check or English lessons would do some people well  (cough)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidae is not made by diamond. stop spouting that trash. its manufactured by them


Do it's not MADE by them, but MANUFACTURED by them? you realize that those words are darn near interchangeable, right?


> man·u·fac·ture
> /ˌmænyəˈfæktʃər/ Show Spelled [man-yuh-fak-cher] Show IPA noun, verb, -tured, -tur·ing.
> –noun
> 1.
> ...





RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> but it is still not as diamond like as totw,or chicken soup.


Hmm, I am very very curious to know... what makes TOTW and chicken soup "more diamond" than all the other diamond foods.... like Canidae? 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it is manufactured by them but it is not a diamond made food,


'Manufactured' must not mean what you think it means. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no need to be sarcastic in ur last post either. an airtight tub is a complicated contraption??? its easy to be insulting when u have the power to ban me if i react...


I did not mean it as an insult, I'm sorry that you feel the need to read every post with a serious tone. 
And, no, I do not hold the power to just ban someone. Being a mod isn't about power.. it's about removing spam and deleting profanity. :smile: I' not sure why you'd want to 'react' in a negative manner, it was not a negative comment... I apologize if that's how you took it. You ASKED what an airtight container is. I answered what it is. Sorry. 
(sidenote; there have only been TWO people for as long as I've been on DFC that I've ever WANTED to ban. Neither of them are you. :smile



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> u yell at me for posting threads like this,but would u rather me not keep updated info on companies?


Updated information is absolutely fine, but posting things that hold no water and claiming them as fact is not acceptable. I'd love it if you posted updated accurate information, though.When things are TRUELY under investigation by the FDA, they are meanwhile pulled from shelves, or a public statement released. None of which has happened. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ive seen numerous complaints about this food all over the internet...so maybe ur google isnt working


there's numerous complaints about EVERY food all over the web.:wink:



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> and YOU are right spell check or English lessons would do some people well  (cough)


I think we'd all benefit from English lessons! Education is never ending. 

Bahhh this conversation is BANANAS.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Do it's not MADE by them, but MANUFACTURED by them? you realize that those words are darn near interchangeable, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i realized you;d say manufacturing and made are the same words..but u know perfectly well what i mean. canidae supervises everything,and it is not a diamond food. they just use their factory


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i realized you;d say manufacturing and made are the same words..but u know perfectly well what i mean. canidae supervises everything,and it is not a diamond food. they just use their factory


OH! you mean much like TOTW and Chicken soup use their factory?
It makes so much sense now. 
Except for the making sense part. 



consumeraffairs.com
71 pages of canidae complaints

Orijen: no results found. 


irony. <3


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what I think:

Canidae = Diamond. How can they be manufactured in the same place and not have the same practices? 

I mean, what do you think? The regular Diamond employees go home for the night and the sparkly clean Canidae employees come in, clean everything up, load the extruder with "special" chicken, and out pops Canidae?

Or there is a certain spot in the the factory where the Canidae is made that is sectioned off from the rest of the factory and none of the icky Diamond germs touch it? And all the raw materials are purchased and stored in a completely different area than the Diamond stuff so as to avoid cross-contamination? 

Yyyeeeaaahhhh.... I don't buy it...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it is manufactured by them but it is not a diamond made food


Total facepalm.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ahh triplefresh, it's good to know you haven't changed. Entertainment like this doesn't come around too often.


----------

